# Free GSD Near Columbia, SC



## Aussie Dave

I have a GSD female 3 years old which I really need to find a home for, she is black with little bits of brown on her, a nice looking dog. She needs some training, she is fearful of people she doesn't trust. At the moment she has really taken to me but the rest of the family which is causing alot of arguments in the house, she will need some training so if anyone is wanting a gsd give me message, I don't want to take her back to the shelter because. I know what will happen if I do and couldn't bare the thought of it. So please if you would like one ill be willing to work something out transport wise. Thanks

If you need a pic message me your email 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD

It would help if you posted your location.


----------



## onyx'girl

What is your location please? There are rescues that may be of help.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I believe he is in South Carolina.


----------



## Aussie Dave

I'm near columbia sc, I've been trying the rescue groups but they are either full or don't respond 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

Welcome or post on their fb page:
https://www.facebook.com/southeastgsdrescue


----------



## Aussie Dave

Yeh South Carolina but if need to meet somewhere between from other states I will 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I know you have been trying really hard to help this girl. So sorry it isn't working out.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Yeh I'm trying so hard, it's causing so much trouble in my house, it's stressing me out, thanks for the fb site I just posted something so hopefully




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

Dave, here is another fb page with a huge following....you may get better exposure there(and post a pic with your plea) asking people to please share.
https://www.facebook.com/TheGSDC


----------



## Gharrissc

David I sent I sent a PM about Iris.I am sure you know who this is by now.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Thank will post to the 2nd fb page with a pic when I can get on a computer (I'm at college posting ATM) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie Dave

Gharrissc I know who you are now  not sure if u got my response before in message because its not showing on my end but msg my cell if you still have it or email me if you didn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc

*Update*

Just letting everyone know that I have been working with this dog and she has shown some major progress. She still has a way to go,but she is doing well.


----------



## onyx'girl

Good to read that type update. Is she still being rehomed?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

That is so awesome. Thanks to you and Dave for helping to save this girl.


----------



## Gharrissc

Yes he was being a fostered by him originally anyway. Once we get her confidence built up more, she will be rehomed. She is still being fostered with him for now though.

She actually isn't as bad as we first thought,but she is the type of dog who doesn't do well in a shelter environment. 




onyx'girl said:


> Good to read that type update. Is she still being rehomed?


----------



## Aussie Dave

Yeh She is doing well with iris, I'm so glad I have found some good ppl to help me with her, she is a good dog, just needs abit of help which she is getting, thanks heaps for all your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

You wouldn't have had a chance without you, Dave. Thank you for saving her!


----------



## willow59

*Gsd*

Do you still have? Please let me know....thanks Kerry McCoy
[email protected] 
Sumter, sc


----------



## Gharrissc

Willow I have Iris now. If you are interested in her please contact me. 




willow59 said:


> Do you still have? Please let me know....thanks Kerry McCoy
> [email protected]
> Sumter, sc


----------

